# VW Golf 2.0 TDi high mileage?



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

My partner needs a new car due to a new job. I have asked about and most people seem to favour the Golf.
I am not a big fan but have warmed to the idea and some limited searching on the internet leads me to think they are probably OK. Anyway I have been looking on Car Giant and a few other sites and there seems to be quite a few 2005-2006 2.0 TDi, 2.0 SDi and 1.9 TDi cars available, the mileage varies though and I can obviously get more for my money with a higher mileage car.
My questions therefore are which engine? 2.0 TDi, SDi or the (older?) 1.9 TDi (and what power as there are 105, 140 & 170BHP versions?). What trim level (GT, Sport etc) and I am better off getting a lower mileage (up to 50k) car over one that has maybe 70-80k?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I fancied a GT Sport 2.0 TDI (got a TT instead). Largely used as fleet cars if they are high mileage.

The GT Sport looks much better than anything under it imho.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Of the engine options mentioned the 105 BHP is the best compromise. Fast enough, with excellent fuel consumption and extremely robust. The 2.0 TDi is a little quicker, far more thirsty and has some reliablity issues. I think the SDi is non-turbo if so then don't bother.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I was leaning towards the 2.0 TDi, the 105 BHP appears to be the older 1.9 TDi that is no longer an option on new Golfs (there is a 1.6 TDi that has either 90 or 105BHP according to the website?).
I have seen a 2.0 TDi 140 Sport with 90K miles at just over £7k (advertised so it might not be real....). This looks good but I am a bit concerned about the mileage and the comment about the 2.0 TDi reliability?

Any other comments appreciated?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

We had the 2.0TDi (170 DPF) engine in our A3 for 2+ years and never had a single problem. Best bet is to get on uk-mkivs and ask there as you will get answers from actual owners unlike on here (well rarer on here as it is a TT forum after all!).

The 140 engine maps easier as it doesn't have the DPF, but won't give you as much remapped power as the re-mapped 170 if it is done properly. The DPF caused some issues with early maps and some tuners flat out refused to map them as a result. JBS now have a deal with Milltek to supply a DPF-off package, consisting of a De-DPF pipe from Milltek and custom code re-map, which maps out the errors of not having the DPF, gives you a good increase in power but also (claimed) 10+ mpg benefit! But it does cost £800 ish (looked at it for our A3, but chopped it in for an S4 Avant last week!).


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a 56 GT TDi 140bhp which I traded in for the TT and would definitely recommend it. I never had any problems with it and was very economical - I was averaging approx 38mpg.

Funny enough I saw my old car yesterday for the first time since trading it in.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

The 170 is very peaky. The 140 I had in passat, was great, but only 46mpg from m way work. The 140 and 170 have different fuel pumps that were prone to failing and oil would be injected. Make sure this recal has been done!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I had the 140 GT TDI and it was a cracking little car... went through tyres like no ones business though, but that might have been my driving :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I love Golfs - they're not out of place anywhere and they're pretty much bullet proof. Surprisingly roomy too - certainly more room in the back of our Golf than in our then A4 Saloon.

I don't know too much about the engine other than the 1.9 is probably best avoided IMHO as it's underpowered. The 2.0TDi is far newer technology and a much more pleasant drive.

Though if you wanted an economical car and could stretch to it, then the Bluemotion is worth a look.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... &logcode=p


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ive got a 2.0 tdi passat sport 170.

Its clocked 80,000 miles now and runs like new. Never had an issue with it and my average MPG is around 42.

The sport has a few nice extras like auto lights and wipers, lower suspension and a few other bits I cant remember.

I would definitely recommend it and to think the same spec in a golf would be my first choice but need an estate for work.

Ive driven the 1.9 tdi and although on paper there doesnt look much between them, they are vastly different in reality. Would never go near a 1.9tdi unless all I was interested in was the better MPG (which on average isnt that much better anyway)


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't have any experience of the Golf, however dare i suggest the Skoda Fabia vRS its got the 1.9TDi engine and has 130bhp and really does not hang around!

I got mine for £7500 from a dealer with only 33k on the clock on a 56 plate, with Xenon's and Heated Seats as options in Black Magic! It could just be another thought to get a lower mileage same engined car? And they are very well put together!

They are just not as flashy as a Golf :wink:

Dave


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

I had an 05 2.0 GT TDi 140 Golf, which I traded in for the TT. Had it for 3.5 years and 45K miles and it didn't miss a beat. Nice car to drive and about 45 to the gallon average.

Only down point was noise from the rear tyres as they have a tendency to wear unevenly and go like a 50P piece causing them to howl. The noise was worst between 25 and 40 mph, so easy to check on a test drive. I think mine was made worse by fitting Goodyear GSD3's - the original Bridgestones were comparitively OK. General feeling among the forums is that the problem is down to rear camber settings on older cars, so not a problem for all.

If you get a good one, you won't be let down.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have two 2.0 TDi engined cars at the moment.

A Touran 140ps DSG sport and a Golf 170ps GT TDi 6 speed manual. The Touran has now done 185k miles and the Golf only about 30k. The engine goes forever if looked after 

However, the Golf 170ps is a great drive, is well spec'd and looks good too


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

You can get the same engine in the SEAT Leon.

Much better VFM and much less boring looking. :wink:

Here's an example.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

What about a 1.4tdi Ibiza? They amazing fuel consuption and great car as long as you dont need huge amounts of space! 60mpg easily!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I have the 170tdi engine in my Leon FR - 
Milltek DPF delete with mapping to suit by AmD - 231bhp & 355ft/lb - it doesn't hang around 

Fuel consumption on longer trips is now in excess of 50mpg, I used to struggle to get more than 40 previously...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

NickP said:


> I have the 170tdi engine in my Leon FR -
> Milltek DPF delete with mapping to suit by AmD - 231bhp & 355ft/lb - it doesn't hang around
> 
> Fuel consumption on longer trips is now in excess of 50mpg, I used to struggle to get more than 40 previously...


Hmmmm :twisted:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 170tdi engine in my Leon FR -
> ...


Tempted?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Milltek DPF delete with mapping to suit by AmD


Very nice Nick - any problems with smoke or during DPF regen (i take it that the code change doesn't stop the ECU running a regen sequence ?)

James


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Milltek DPF delete with mapping to suit by AmD
> 
> 
> Very nice Nick - any problems with smoke or during DPF regen (i take it that the code change doesn't stop the ECU running a regen sequence ?)
> ...


Thanks James,

No, all the sensors are mapped out and any DPF related instructions are completely removed from the ECU.

The are some DPF related files though that are very well hidden in the standard software on some of the ECU variants, which have caused some Tuners issues with ECU's trying to regenerate DPF's which don't exist any more and subsequently throwing up warning lights, and also occasionally going into limp mode.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

NickP said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > NickP said:
> ...


Tempted but its for my 170ps passat, which I kind of cant justify spending money on.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

OK, think I am now sorted. Last couple of questions....

57 plate Mk5(?) Golf 2.0 TDi 140 GT Sport with 75k miles. Regular variable servicing (ex company car with one lady driver which I assume was mostly motorway miles?). Whats needed at this mileage? Also does the engine have a timing belt or chain? Googled it but got mixed results....

Andy


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

It's a belt, and if it's the same as Seat, should be done at 4 years or 80k miles whichever is sooner.....


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

NickP said:


> It's a belt, and if it's the same as Seat, should be done at 4 years or 80k miles whichever is sooner.....


How much is this likely to be? The garage where the car is said they would service the car prior to delivery, however I am a bit concerned that its at 75k and will need this doing shortly?

Edit: I have just spoken to VW customer services and gave them the details. The guy didn't know off hand but called me back and said its a belt and it needs changing at 115k? I queried this as it seems high but he said that is what the service guy told him after he gave hime the registration.

Andy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That sounds like the old Audi TT misquote.

Off hand, I'd reckon on about £400 for the job, but why not call VW and ask?


----------

